# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Oasis Consortium, ethical standards and technologies

## Airicist2

oasisconsortium.com

youtube.com/channel/UCIX6OtwC4nBIoYU1s3nzIhQ

twitter.com/ConsortiumOasis

linkedin.com/company/oasis-consortium

Co-founder and President - Tiffany Xingyu Wang

Co-founder - Justin Davis

----------


## Airicist2

Article "This group of tech firms just signed up to a safer metaverse"
But it's going to be harder than it seems—and there are some glaring missing names.

by Tanya Basu
January 20, 2022

----------

